# Small Air Compressor for Cleaning Slides



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm working on a personal project to take a large number of slides and digitize them. One of the problems I'm faced with is that while most of the slides have been stored correctly, some that I have inherited from my parents are dusty. 

I'm looking for a very small air compressor. Something that isn't terribly expensive, but with a bit of power to it. I'm thinking that something that anyone who repairs and cleans jewelry or does small hobby projects might use. I won't use the compressed air cans as they are actually liquid inside. 

I'd also like to know if anyone who is still doing film work has a recommendation on where to find cleaning stuff. I remember using cotton gloves and there was some solutions that helped clean strips of negatives. Unfortunately with the rise in digital cameras, it seems like nobody is carrying darkroom equipment. 

If anyone has any ideas on cleaning slides/negatives, I'd love to hear them. I might be missing some other suggestions so I am all ears.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Steve,

The "canned air" is specifically designed for applications that cannot afford invasion by particulate or suspended particles. The "liquid" you refer to is the propellant. Proper use requires one to not invert or shake the can while triggering the compressed air. I use the "canned air" from Vistek, Dust-Off Professional XL, on all my slides prior to scanning. Motor driven compressors generally have lubricant which contaminates the air stream.

I can assure, when used correctly, nothing surpasses "canned air" for your purpose.

Cheers!


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi, I would recommend a Badger air brush compressor. This is what I use in my darkroom and have for 25+ years. It blows through a good quality air brush that's never seen paint. I also have the moister trap on it. I bought it at Loomis and Tooles but I don't think they are around any more, a good art supply shop should stock them. They aren't cheap but considering how many cans of air I have avoided using....

Personally I don't like canned air notwithstanding the environmental factor I just find with prolonged use they run out of steam fast and who knows if they really are that safe... plus you end up with empty tin cans.

I would NOT recommend any other type of compressor especially the stuff from Canadian Tire that are used for nailers etc because they will blow OIL onto your negatives which could ruin them.

Kevin


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I was also thinking if an airbrush compressor would work, niteshooter's confirmation is good to know.

I'd also advise against air compressors generally available at home centres. Although many come in oil-less versions, the issue of moisture condensing in the tank will be prevalent. Attaching air dryers and conditioners will be expensive and not worth it. You might as well use Dust-Off.

On strips of film I used anti-static cloths and a camel hair brush (both should still be available) and maybe a light burst of compressed air when needed. The brush might come in handy for stubborn particles, but the cloth wouldn't be of use on mounted slides.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Very good point about moisture, the compressor I use on the cars has a tendency to blow water and oil when it's been running for a while.

I use the Badger inline water trap and have never had problems with water even with prolonged use.

It's not exactly a cheap solution as I think I spend just under $300 for everything. compressor, trap, hose, airbrush but consider the value of the negatives I'm cleaning....

I also use the Ilford antistatic cloths for wiping negs and slides and somewhere in the darkroom is a stand up Kodak antistatic neg cleaner which I don't trust as much as the airbrush + cloths. 

You have a lot of material otherwise you might have been able to get by with antistatic cloths just a quick breath and a wipe. Though one downside of these cloths is if you start using dirty one's you start rubbing crud into the negatives/slides so you have to swap them out after some use.

Henry's main store or Vistek should carry supplies other than compressors.

Kevin


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Would a fish tank pump work??


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

iJohnHenry said:


> Would a fish tank pump work??


Funny you should ask...

Maybe a high capacity pump like an Optima or a Hagen The Pump. They are aren't going to blow oil but I'm not sure they have the pressure behind them. Then you would probably want some sort of nozzle and on a cheap small pump that will probably overwork the pump causing it to split it's diaphrams. 

Ok I just checked the tank in the living room, no it won't work not enough air pressure and that is from a Hagen Optima air pump one of the largest ones you can get before you hit the full blown fishroom pumps.

Kevin


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Just a thought.

I can understand they're not designed for any significant back-pressure.


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

I still shoot film and scan both slides and negs. I bought one of the Giottos Rocket blowers at Henry's. It suits my purposes fine. I'm not dealing with propellent cans and although I am extremely careful with the cans they have on occasion sprayed propellent on the neg/slide. 

I use the blower, an extremely soft make-up brush and one of the lint-free microfibre cloths for everything I do. It covers me for everything I do.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Perhaps a small oilless compressor, like a Campbell Hausfeld, would do the trick, but I would also make sure to have a moisure trap and an micron air filter, as well as making sure the regulator is set fairly low.

Barring that, there was a guy at the University that wanted more consistent regulation from his Badger compressor, so he ran it into a tire inner tube, to take the pulsing out of the air flow.

But the best would be to use canned air that is specifically made for photographic use, as one does not want to damage the original materials, preferably one with a nice big puffy brush. Active Surplus used to have Revlon makeup brushes for like $1 each that were very soft, and work well, as that is what I use.

I also use the shop compressor, but I made up a special manifold for "clean" work that has an air filter, oil trap and a higher quality regulator than the one on the old DeVillbiss beast we use.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Mactrombone mentioned the Rocket blower, which may not be a bad idea on several levels. I find it can be too weak for stubborn bits, but I like mine too.

My little arsenal consisting of a Rocket, a 1" camel hair brush and a brush tip from an old rubber bulb blower which just plain deteriorated with age.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Those Kodak brushes are great.

If you have a friend in the health care field....

They might be able to find you one of these which also work great. Just get a clean new one....

Kevin


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Now you just know this is not going to "end" well.

"Jim Diamond's Anal Spike"


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

iJohnHenry said:


> Now you just know this is not going to "end" well.
> 
> "Jim Diamond's Anal Spike"


I know what you mean, but as long as you don't connect it to a 2400psi compressor you might be ok...


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

I dunno, all's well that end's well..... er and I guess I wouldn't recommend anything that was pre-lubricated either......

Kevin


----------



## johnb1 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Really-*

I'll have to remember that. 2 weeks ago, I finished scanning 1500 [email protected] dpi , and some of them were very dusty, a few were scratched, and a few had hair on them, and I didn't know how to get rid of the hair and scratches. I don't have much software for fixing them, so....I did what I could...I'll have to remember that
for next time

thanks

John B


----------

